# T5HO's too bright



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I followed a lighting guys advice and installed T5HO's in a hair salon. They're way too bright. What are my options, if any?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

uhm, lamp color, lumens?


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

You need a new lighting guy.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

99cents said:


> I followed a lighting guys advice and installed T5HO's in a hair salon. They're way too bright. What are my options, if any?


Are they open fixtures or do they have lenses ?


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

Does this salon have 20 foot ceilings lol


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

These are single lamp F39T5HO vanity bars mounted vertically on each side of the mirrors at the cutting stations.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

They make an adapted version of Light Emitting Decorations that will retrofit into a T5HO fixture. The color will be a bit of an important factor.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

jrannis said:


> They make an adapted version of Light Emitting Decorations that will retrofit into a T5HO fixture. The color will be a bit of an important factor.


 Dimmable?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Try putting in some 3000K lamps. It will be nicer light and seem not quite as bright.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Change 39w T5HO lamps to normal 21w T5s? Some ballasts allow this.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Change 39w T5HO lamps to normal 21w T5s? Some ballasts allow this.


That's exactly what I'm doing but it requires a ballast change.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

I've yet to see a T5 ballast that can handle both HO and Non HO, but admit I've never tried it either. I would assume fast burnout by putting the wrong lamp with ballast, but for the OP, the low wattage T5 and the T5 HO are the same length.


----------

